# Spotting scope



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

I just bought the Nikon prostaff 5
20x48 60mm i am very happy with it
It is super clear at 70m and can easily see arrows nock color and can almost judge linecutters

It was a little heavier and larger than i wanted however it was reccomended by a friend and im glad i went with it


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought my Alpen mini 20x50 4 years ago for $69. Use it all the way out to 70m with no problems and it fits in my bow case.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You don't need a $500 scope to spot arrows. 

One thing you need to consider is how large a scope do you want to carry around? Larger objectives let in a lot of light, but they make for very large and heavy scopes.

Just about any angled eyepiece scope in the $200-300 range will be more than sufficient to spot arrows. I use a Konus scope that I got for about $100 used, and I can not only see my arrows just fine at 70 meters, I use it to scope bullet holes all the way out to 300 yards.

Hard to go wrong with Nikon, Vortex or Celestron. Angled eyepiece is a must for the shooting line because rules don't allow you to set the scope at eye level, and you wouldn't want to anyway since scopes set that high will be blown over first in the wind.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

any smaller size angled eyepiece scopes?


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

This Nikon is excellent (but bit more expensive) small scope.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIKON-ED50-A-Fieldscope-ED50-A-Angled-Charcoal-Gray-FSED50ACG-NEW-/181688364404?hash=item2a4d786d74:g:0c8AAOSwZjJVAM2~

another is KOWA T 501 (great price second hand)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kowa-Spotting-Scope-TS-501-20x50-With-Carry-Case-/262390452094?hash=item3d17b08f7e:g:bq4AAOSwGYVXBUt0


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I use a VisionKing VS12-36x50 45 Degree, which is sufficient enough to spot arrows at 70m. Is there better out there? Probably, but this is small and cheap.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I used to have a 80mm scope which was big and heavy. Now I use a $18 20x50 scope which is good enough for me.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Several of my students use these (they can often be found on sale) with very good results. This is a great scope for the $ 

http://www.celestron.com/browse-shop/sport-optics/spotting-scopes/ultima-65-45-degree-spotting-scope

I noticed this one on their website as well. Looks very useful for the traveling archer:

http://www.celestron.com/browse-sho...hummingbird-7-22x50mm-ed-micro-spotting-scope


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

The Celestron scopes can be had on Amazon for some very inexpensive prices.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I picked up my spotting scope in bird watchers store, angled eyepiece with bigger eye relief is a plus. 90 meters is impressive sharp.
Came back next year for a monocular as well. These bird watchers know for good optics and don't brake the bank.
Just don't tell them anything to do with shooting or hunting you would get to a hate list.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Has anyone run across any reasonably priced scopes that have eyepieces with extra long eye relief? 
I find that many of the more budget priced scopes (and even some fairly pricey ones) have such a short eye relief that I have a hard time using them with my glasses. So far the only scopes that I have found with a marked long eye relief eyepiece have been through target rifle shooting supply companies, and all north of $700.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Kowa is great. Even 2nd hand. I own seven (I know, I know... but I use only one at range, rest are for twitching, three for me and three for dad, two of which are set for digiscoping, one is 88mm and rest are just spares).

501 is perfect up to 70m, 90m works in a clear day. Something like TSN-601/603 will set you up for good, and anything above that is even better. I personally prefer their 20x LER lenses for archery, but others might like 25x LER or 30x WW. I don't really use zoom oculars, they aren't really worth the hassle and you will lose a lot of light with them, with anything than ridiculously expensive ones (Kowa also makes those). I think anything above 60mm is overkill on shooting line, but if you stand behind, then 80mm+ is fine.

Don't be scared to buy one 2nd hand, if they are taken care they will last for years and years. Oldest I own is from 60s. There is also long heritage in using them for Olympic events, they were first scopes used in shooting events (at 1964 Olympics).

(This is not a paid advertisement, I just really, really like them...)


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes kowa are great glass for money. If I didn't picked up Nikon field scope 60ED dirty cheap (bent filter screw help with that - don't need it for archery) I would have bought 501 - great little scope.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use a Gillo spotting scope that I got from Lancaster. It works fine for me. I think I paid around $80.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

I picked up the Celestron based on John's suggestion. Nice scope. I live a half mile from a Cabellas so I found a heavy duty tripod on sale (last on the rack). Don't cheap out on a tripod (weight wise). Shaky glass in the wind is annoying and more mass will make is less prone to fall over or fall over when kicked by accident.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rharper said:


> I picked up the Celestron based on John's suggestion. Nice scope. I live a half mile from a Cabellas so I found a heavy duty tripod on sale (last on the rack). Don't cheap out on a tripod (weight wise). Shaky glass in the wind is annoying and more mass will make is less prone to fall over or fall over when kicked by accident.


This.

I've had good luck with "cheap" spotting scopes on good tripods, but expensive scopes on cheap tripods are the norm, and are incredibly frustrating for me to see since the user will never enjoy the full use of those optics as the tripod cannot stabilize them.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

2nd hand market is really great with scopes, usually best place is to find a shop which specializes in birdwatching (twitching) scopes and ask what 2nd hand stuff they have in stock. Birdwatchers tend to change their scopes even more often than archers change bows. I've seen 60mm Kowa, with a solid, but a bit scratchy Manfrotto tripod (Bogen for you) and a heavy duty ball head (my favourite type) for well under 400$. A friend of mine bought those and is very happy with them.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have one older and one fresh-new dynatron tripod's from ebay, 
both look and perform really impressive, and whenever I don't need them on the shooting line I used them as a stand for my hootershooter  cheaper then a ryobi table saw stand from homedepot.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Celestron Trailseeker (I have the 65mm - 45 degree)
http://www.celestron.com/browse-sho...copes/trailseeker-65-45-degree-spotting-scope

I got it at reduced price from Amazon for $136, and has all the advanced features you see in more expensive spotting scopes. (Built in retracting sun guard, rubber finish armor shell, fancy bag, higher grade coated lens, Bak-4, adjustable full pivot on view angle, course and fine adjustment, waterproof and fogproof)

We put it side by side with our team's Alpen 60mm and Vortex Diamondback 80mm, and it's on par or better that the Alpen, and has the same resolution but isn't as bright as the Diamondback (which could be a 80mm vs 65mm lens effect)

We also have a couple Celestron Ultimas and older Tasko scopes in the team, the Trailseeker is just better all around.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Celestron 80 has worked for me for years. bought it used for a fairly cheap price. The tripod cost as much or more than the scope did. 



Chris


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Celestron Ultima series 60mm. If it does ever have a problem, they're warranty is outstanding! Better and brighter optics than many of the more expensive scopes.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

If you are looking for Celestron scopes (apart from some high end Schimdt-Gassegrain skywatching stuff), they are 99% made by Synta corporation in Shangai, which also makes same scopes for many other manufacturers, but also with own brands such as Sky-Watcher and Acuter (I think they also own Celestron these days). You'll usually get a better bargain by looking for a specific celestron model and then buying its equivalent "budget" version. Usually you can get the same scope in $200 Celestron version, $150 Acuter version, $100 shop-branded version and $70 unbranded version. It's a old twitcher's trick to go with manufacturing model number rather than brand.

I think Acuter Natureclose at least used to be sold as Celestron Trailseeker and Acuter Pro as Celestron Ultima in US with slightly different housing and ocular options. Also if you like Vortex Impact, take a peek at Acuter "MAK-70".


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I bought the Bushnell for about 500.00 very impressed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I picked up a Barska 20-60 x 60 for under $60 at a post Christmas sale at Gander Mountain about 5 years ago. Yes, it's POSMIC, but it works for me out to 70 meters. I mounted it on a pretty good quality camera tripod I picked up for $2 at a garage sale. No, its not a rock solid mount, but it works. You can buy one with a angled eyepiece for under $100 on sale.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> This.
> 
> I've had good luck with "cheap" spotting scopes on good tripods, but expensive scopes on cheap tripods are the norm, and are incredibly frustrating for me to see since the user will never enjoy the full use of those optics as the tripod cannot stabilize them.


Or as in my case, have my cheap tripod fall over in the wind onto others nice equipment. Learned my lesson.


----------

